# Different species of millipedes together?



## N!Nj4_M!k3 (Jun 9, 2005)

Just wondering, Can different species of millipedes be kept together? I've never noticed mine to be aggresive in any form, but i'd hate to put them in a situation where they would be. I've always thought a larger tank with different species would be quite aesthetically pleasing. 

also, what types of millipedes can be kept in groups of the same species?

thanks for the time guys.

mike


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 9, 2005)

some millipedes can secrete defensive goo... the goo might be bad for other species.

but i've heard of other ppl keeping exotic millipedes together w/o much in the way of problems

i keep maybe 5-10 species of little local (So. CA, USA) millipedes together and they've been fine... even breeding and making the babies


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 9, 2005)

I keep several species together but always from the same continent.


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jun 10, 2005)

I keep three species from all over the world, and I don`t thik they`re unhappy


----------



## Crunchie (Jun 10, 2005)

I only keep african species but my friend keeps Africans, Americans and all sorts in the same tank with no problems. Though I'm currently doing an experiment with one species which doesn't seem to get on well in my community cage, not sure if this is due to other millipedes or something else. :8o

I find the giant blacks, red legged, olives, tanzanian pinks, bronze most flats are all completely non-aggressive to each other.


----------



## N!Nj4_M!k3 (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks alot, hopefully i'll have pictures up soon of my community tank.


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Jun 12, 2005)

wow your millies look awesome!  where did you get them at? i love my millies but haven't found any that are very colorful


----------



## Crunchie (Jun 12, 2005)

I got most of mine from various UK dealers that are listed here...

http://www.pet-pedes.co.uk


----------



## Indiglowoods (May 17, 2020)

cacoseraph said:


> some millipedes can secrete defensive goo... the goo might be bad for other species.
> 
> but i've heard of other ppl keeping exotic millipedes together w/o much in the way of problems
> 
> i keep maybe 5-10 species of little local (So. CA, USA) millipedes together and they've been fine... even breeding and making the babies


Is the goo brown? I thought it was poop!


----------



## Arthroverts (May 18, 2020)

Indiglowoods said:


> Is the goo brown? I thought it was poop!


This thread is 15 years old, and the original poster isn't even on here anymore.

But to answer your question, I haven't really been able to tell the color of the liquid itself, though it can leave reddish-brown stains. It looks like small droplets on the ozopores of the specimen and it would take a stretch to confuse it with frass.

Hope this helps,

Arthroverts


----------

